# Mystery Scabs



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is a close up of Blackie's head, there are mystery scabs on his head and there is a tiny little fresh spot of blood on his waddle. I'm mean its tiny. If it weren't sunny I might not have spotted it. But the scabs are present. Last summer I found him with his head a feathers all bloody, scared the crap out if me. I washed him and found no wound anywhere. Does any one have any ideas? Temps are mild here, lows 50s during the day and maybe 30s at night.









See his comb, there are dried scabs. Blackie is a very loving rooster. So I can get right up close to his head and examine him. Besides, he's used to being kissed daily. My face coming at him is a normal daily occurrence!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Charlie ( one of my hens) gets those too and I believe it is from pecking. She is the only hen that gets them. Never seem to cause any problem and I don't treat them unless there is a really bad one. Then just a touch of antibiotic ointment.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Now Blackie, he's a massive rooster, the girls are about a quarter of his size, they would have to climb up on something just to reach his head. Ii did have a hen get it once. I actually don't think it's pecking. I will have to set up a camera maybe.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe mites?


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

If it were mites wouldn't the other chickens have it too? I look all through his feathers right to his skin and I didn't see any parasite. It truly is a mystery. He smells good. What mean by that is he smells like a clean chicken. Clean chicken smells like a pillow with a hint if fresh dry dirt. Sick chickens or chickens with bugs have a sour smell to them.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I did some research and found photos of other birds with the exact something. People asking the very same question but no answers. Other than some scabs, he is a very healthy rooster. He's eating, playing, mating and crowing. Hhhmmm. I'm perplexed.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

My Serama roo has that, I assumed it was rubbing the wire of the run or something.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

My chickens are totally free range during the day. They have about a quarter acre area. I do have a fence around it but no cover. The fence is a wooden picket fence. I know it's not fowl pox because there are whitish lesions prior, no nodules, it's as if tiny little areas just start bleeding for no apparent reason. There are no sore spots, no swelling, it just seeps blood. The coloring is great on his comb and waddle. He's in great health. I'm on a mission now.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I meant to say NO lesions prior


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I looked this up for you and found a logical answer. I read it is the little bumps on the roosters comb rupturing. They said it's nothing to be alarmed about. Likened to a broken vessel. Why the bumps rupture they did not say. But I Hope this helps out. Also they did say no cause for alarm. Best wishes


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

realsis said:


> I looked this up for you and found a logical answer. I read it is the little bumps on the roosters comb rupturing. They said it's nothing to be alarmed about. Likened to a broken vessel. Why the bumps rupture they did not say. But I Hope this helps out. Also they did say no cause for alarm. Best wishes


Aahh, I was wondering if it might be something like that. Yes it does help a lot. I've started this mission now I am able to narrow down. Now to find out why. Thank you so much for giving me a direction!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Your welcome. I Hope you find out why the reason for there rupturing! Good to know that at least it's not harmful! Let us know what causes there rupture when you find out ok. You have me curious now also.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

realsis said:


> Your welcome. I Hope you find out why the reason for there rupturing! Good to know that at least it's not harmful! Let us know what causes there rupture when you find out ok. You have me curious now also.


I sure will. You did get a bit farther than I o far, you got the vessels rupture. I'm like a chicken with a worm now, I'm running with it! LOL!


----------



## cookiesquish (Aug 29, 2012)

Ticks, you need to treat him with poultry dust or diatomaceous earth (food grade only) to get rid of them, they are a blood sucking parasite, which will be why he's weeping blood.


----------

